# Asking for a miracle. Lol



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

So, I know this may sound to some like I'm asking for Brad Pitt's email. But I was wondering if ANYONE here could help me get in touch with Dave Wilson, the creator of the Razors Edge bloodline... I'm still looking online but not having much luck...
Thank you!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you _still_ trying to prove your husband wrong? I doubt Mr Wilson is going to admit mixing his dogs just to shut your husband up. If memory serves me, he later said that the "famous interview" when he talked about adding other breeds was false. I can't recall the details but there is a old thread about it on here somewhere.

Just let your husband live in his own world for a while. If he's anything like me he'll probably come around on his own later on :roll:


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

If he wasn't so intent on becoming a BYB, I would drop it. I still believe he needs to know the difference before he makes mistakes that he can't fix. He won't listen to me, so I'm trying to find someone he WILL listen to. But I'll drop it on here. But if he gets closer to breeding his dog, I will be searching here for more suggestions/info.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh, I didn't realise that's what he wanted to do. I thought he was just driving you crazy around the house! Well I can see that being a problem in the future if he doesn't know what he's doing (which he clearly doesn't). By all means load up on all the info you can muster and try to jam it through his thick skull.

I know the kind of person you're talking about. Experts on everything.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I recently spoke with Dave Wilson at a Bully Bash. He came down and he brought alot of his dogs with him...

I can show you pictures that will make you cry for the AM Bully breed. Many of his dogs still showed distinct characteristics of mastiffs, english bulldogs, and other breeds. 
I saw 1 "prize winning" dog, that had the perfect body of an Am Bully, But the damn near exact head and face of an English Bulldog...

His dogs completely disgusted me, And it is all to clear that his RE bloodlines are extremely mixed.
Not to mention, He is kind of a conceited and snobby. Not really wanting to conversate with the "little guy" in the business, like me.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahh. Thank you... Guess I'm gunna have to go into this battle without his help lol. It's going to be hard, but I still believe it needs to be done. 
Aus_Staffy; he is driving me crazy. But there's also people coming over all the time wanting to breed their dogs with Mag and I want him to know what he has before he makes any brash decisions. I'm sorry if I came off unclear on here. :/


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry Hun, if this was me, I would take the dog to the vet and have him neutered one day while my hubby was at work. If he had that big of an issue with it, I'd look him straight in the eye and tell him "There's the door, don't let it hit you in the butt on the way out. I REFUSE to be a part of the overpopulation problem and if you don't like it, then get"


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha. I woud be murdered. lol. If not by him, then several others. (I'm totally kidding, but it would cause an uproar) He's had that dog for five years before I even enteretd the picture. But hopefully now that I'm here I can talk some sense into him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Jester09 said:


> Haha. I woud be murdered. lol. If not by him, then several others. (I'm totally kidding, but it would cause an uproar) He's had that dog for five years before I even enteretd the picture. But hopefully now that I'm here I can talk some sense into him.


lol they have fake testicles they can put in to replace the actual ones, hubby never has to know lol but the dog will never be able to reproduce  haven't heard of a vet that does it but i know it can be done and is rumor to have been done on show ring dogs on the sly


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

nothing is going to change his opinion because in his mind his dog is top of the line and no one can beat it. he's not going to listen to you, or anyone else, telling him otherwise (especially if he paid a lot of $$ for this dog). i've noticed that some (not all) of the people who buy RE dogs get them for the look and don't educate themselves on the history, simply passing it off as a "pit bull" when asked. i'm with darkmoon on this one. he shouldn't be breeding anything, lol. tell your husband to grow up. why does he feel the need to breed his dog? is it because he's strapped for cash? does he need to prove something? if he spent a lot of money on a dog he didn't read up on beforehand then that's his fault. ignorance is bliss i guess.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> lol they have fake testicles they can put in to replace the actual ones, hubby never has to know lol but the dog will never be able to reproduce  haven't heard of a vet that does it but i know it can be done and is rumor to have been done on show ring dogs on the sly


bahahah! that was on keeping up with the kardashians.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol i heard it like 6 years ago didn't believe it and googled it, can't remember much about it now but i guess people that wanted to show but there males where to aggressive in the show ring and people that "didn't like the look of the man hood taking away" got it done. tripped me out!!! you can even choose what SIZE you want roffl


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

He has all different reasons. The cash, the "he's a great looking dog with a great temperment and NEEDS to have puppies" blah blah blah. Ignorance IS bliss, but in this case it can cause problems. I don't like it. Hopefully I'll get up the nerve to talk to him about it tonight. I'll keep y'all updated on how THAT goes. Baha.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aireal said:


> lol i heard it like 6 years ago didn't believe it and googled it, can't remember much about it now but i guess people that wanted to show but there males where to aggressive in the show ring and people that "didn't like the look of the man hood taking away" got it done. tripped me out!!! you can even choose what SIZE you want roffl


Wooooowww.... Size?! LOL! Too funny. If I could get Mag away long enough, I would totally get it done. That's insane. lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Jester09 said:


> Wooooowww.... Size?! LOL! Too funny. If I could get Mag away long enough, I would totally get it done. That's insane. lol


time for a vaction and boarding at the vets office


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol Sounds about right. Haha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DarkMoon said:


> Sorry Hun, if this was me, I would take the dog to the vet and have him neutered one day while my hubby was at work. If he had that big of an issue with it, I'd look him straight in the eye and tell him "There's the door, don't let it hit you in the butt on the way out. I REFUSE to be a part of the overpopulation problem and if you don't like it, then get"


----------

